# Can't find the right ground cover...



## jbrianchamberlin (Aug 31, 2009)

I tried dwarf baby tears but that was a disaster... just not enough light for something like that. What's a good ground cover or very short growing plant I can stick in the front of my tank? I have moderate lighting with the 104 watt T5 in my 75 gallon tank.


----------



## obscbyclouds (Apr 6, 2009)

What kind of substrate are you using?

Dwarf Hair grass (Elocharis acicularis) could be the answer. It does best in finer substrate than it would in large gravel. Another option could be microsword (Lilaeopsis brasiliensis).


----------



## archer772 (Nov 8, 2008)

maybe try some Dwarf Sag (Sagittaria subulata-dwarf)


----------



## Fishman Dan (Sep 18, 2009)

Cryptocoryne Parva would be a good choice also. Pretty simple to grow and has a cool look.


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

Agree on the HC...what a pain that was. I would up ditching it myself.

Parva might be your best bet with that lighting. Dwarf Sags may be "ok". Just not enough light intensity to reach the bottom depths for good growth.


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

I got some dwarf sag that I am not using at all......Pm me if interested I got it with a package and its been in an invert tank since.


----------

